
C Closures as a Library - pcr910303
https://nullprogram.com/blog/2017/01/08/
======
rurban
[https://www.gnu.org/software/libffcall/](https://www.gnu.org/software/libffcall/)
does exactly this - libcallback - but for all architectures. It's used in
CLISP.

